# Not at all URGENT Help-WHAT COLOR WILL THIS SABLE PUP BE WHEN OLDER



## commando23 (May 11, 2012)

Hi guys,


I am buying a puppy in 2 days and was wondering if you guys can tell me what color this little guy will turn out to be. Post a picture from google or if your pup was a similar color please post pics!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

That's urgent??

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, why the  at the end? He's gorgeous!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats a beautiful sable!!! Its is very hard to tell when they are so young. Not matter what color sable he will be hes going to be handsome :thumbup:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He will be... a sable...who knows exactly.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Sable's are a gamble they change so much as the grow. What type of answer are you looking for? Red sable? Black sable? Silver sable? What did the breeder tell you? Have you looked at the parents? BTW knowing a color isnt really all that urgent in my opinion.  (<----- ment nicely)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

URGENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know what color he'll be.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how about fluffy !


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Why do you care? You seem so distressed... are you worried he won't look good to you? 

Go google the words "sable german shepherd".


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

is just a confused face. Believe me, when I started trying to learn GSD colors I was confused!! And the sable options can really make your head spin!

There are a lot of threads around here that show how sables change over time. The best advice I can give you is to check out all the different picture threads and to compare those dogs to the parents of your little guy.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...evolutions-sable-shepherd-very-pic-heavy.html is a thread I started about my sable Singe


----------



## commando23 (May 11, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> is just a confused face. Believe me, when I started trying to learn GSD colors I was confused!! And the sable options can really make your head spin!
> 
> There are a lot of threads around here that show how sables change over time. The best advice I can give you is to check out all the different picture threads and to compare those dogs to the parents of your little guy.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...evolutions-sable-shepherd-very-pic-heavy.html is a thread I started about my sable Singe



wow your dog's georgeous:wub:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a bit partial to him!  I love your fluffy baby! Oh how I miss the puppy breath too


----------



## jennyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Who cares?! He's adorable!


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

He's going to be a beautiful dark sable. His black tips are already showing. My sable was completely tan as a pup and then darken in areas that made him very unique and handsome.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

What does the parents look like??


----------



## commando23 (May 11, 2012)

JohnD said:


> What does the parents look like??


once is a medium sable the other is black and tan


----------



## commando23 (May 11, 2012)

Justin0406 said:


> He's going to be a beautiful dark sable. His black tips are already showing. My sable was completely tan as a pup and then darken in areas that made him very unique and handsome.


what will hapen to his white hairs? 
heres a link to his parents, 
dad is Woten mom is Lena
KLEETALKENNELS.COM

His mom is a light color will he still to a turn dark sable


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

commando23 said:


> what will hapen to his white hairs?
> heres a link to his parents,
> dad is Woten mom is Lena
> KLEETALKENNELS.COM
> ...


 
well best guess I have for you, since the only sable i saw in those pictures (though one didnt show up) was a patterned sable and it appears your pup already has similar marking. 

okay yeah, the sable i saw was mom and she's a patterned sable. Thats the best I have for you. My patterned sable went through so many color shifts, i'm actually surprised she's the color she is because I was expecting her to be lighter. BTW patterned sable means the dog has a saddle but peppering instead of a solid saddle.


----------

